# Spanish Creek Hunting club, Folkston, GA 2,500



## chinny4213 (Jun 3, 2019)

One spot just recently opened in our 2,500 acre hunting club. The club is located in Folkston, GA along the Okefenokee Swamp. Still-hunting only. Membership includes 2 personal spots, access to club stands, and access to our campgrounds (located at the front of the club). Our campgrounds wrap around two beautiful spring feed lakes. Good fishing. Shooting range. Food plots. Great hunting, game includes plenty of deer, hog, turkey and bear. Folkston does have a bear season. This is a managed property. $1,275 per member. Call or text me if you're interested and I'll provide more details @ 904-392-1061 or email at anthonyluongo413691@gmail.com. The names Anthony, thank you.


----------



## rodthompson1789 (Jan 5, 2020)

Interested if you having openings for 20-21 season.912-276-1789.
thanks
Rodney


----------



## FiremanPete (Jan 8, 2020)

How many total members?


----------



## T-BONER (Mar 1, 2020)

FiremanPete said:


> How many total members?


Power?Water?Sewer?


----------

